# problème d'écran sur emac



## cynips (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

il y a de cela 2 jours j'ai fait disjoncter le courant de mon appart' sans faire gaffe en utilisant un fer à souder sur une prise qui, je l'avais malheureusement oublié, n'a pas de terre...et mon emac (dernière version sortie avant le remplacement par les imac) était allumé!
Depuis, à chaque fois que je le démarre, l'écran est rougeâtre pendant une quinzaine de minute puis il reprend progressivement ses "véritables" couleurs...
Je ne sais pas quoi faire et surtout je ne sais pas s'il y a une solution à ce problème!..
Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous pourrait éclairer ma lanterne svp?

Merci d'avance!


----------

